# How Can Some of You Condone Videos Like This??



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

many people here have seen this Calienteboy's feeding videos. the more inhumane of you enjoy them, but most ppl think they are plain mean, and show the true side of what be one f*cked up individual. i dont like watching anything suffer, but this guy seems to get off on it.

i was surfing around youtube for videos on elongs last night, and came accross this. when i saw the title i clicked on it, just because it seemed like one of calienteboy's videos...well it was. and this one was even worse and stupider than the oscar feeding.

a SEVEN INCH green terror fed to 4 inch RBPs. the piranhas cant even hold on to the GT. they take little nips and torture the poor fish for ages before he dies.

these kind of videos make piranha owners look like childish sadistic f*cks who love to watch fish suffer.

as a fish keeper, i cant believe ppl even condone feedings like this. in another thread, someone said a successful feeding should be over witin 30 seconds...i agree.

a fish of this size just should not be fed to fish that small. it's just torture. people like this should stick to burning ants with magnifying glasses and drowning rats...

i just thought some might want to see more of this guy's bullshit feedings...someone needs to learn how to feed the proper sized food to their fish.

i know piranhas eat live food...but when you feed live food it should be of a proper size. not something nearly twice the size of the piranhas. ppl on here keep Ps, but they are also fish keepers in general, and i for one do not like seeing some kid get off feeding really nice fish (that i would gladly keep in my tanks) to his fish, just to videotape it and look cool.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Way to go douchebag, another real fish that your overblown tetras can't handle, feed them little goldfish if you want to do live feedings.

Do you ever learn?

Were you masturbating whilst you filmed that, I think I saw your hand go down there.

You give the piranha community a bad name, you twisted animal torturer.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

these guys just want to make us mad and as more we get mad as more they get excited (like lil kids when they want a candy)-let them do whatever they want in their poor lil world.
as more as we complain about it as more gruel videos they will post here...my opinion is just ignore them and someday it's getting too boring for them to post videos like this.
before i end it just one last thing whoever posted that video should let us show a arm or hand feeding vid...the next time you think about to make a new video we wanna see your hand otherwise no reactions anymore


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with u 100% Puff but im sure theirs others to blame and not only 1 person


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

This is kind of guy that will make piranha illegal more and more state......maybe the whole USA who know in the feature.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know i shouldnt have even posted this video. but i just wanted ppl to see some of the other sh*t that guy pulls.

piranhas are cool...but torturing fish for your amusement is not


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That was a brutal death. I can't beleive some people do this. 
I know there will be someone chiming into this thread to stick up for the guy saying "they are his P's and he can do what he wants with them blah blah blah and It's in the P's nature to eat other fish" well no sh*t..it's what they do, it's how they survive...IN THE F*CKING WILD!! Does your little 75g glass box with a HOB filter mean the wild? No it certainly doesn't. All this guy is doing is reinforcing the belief many people have that Piranha's are blood thirsty killers. When in reality they are one the coolest fish ever and probably the most misunderstood fish in the world.

That green terror was absolutely beautiful. Such a shame theres assholes like that in the world.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I edited many of the first videos on this site and there were a couple submitted that kind of made me sick.









This, is mild.
I don't really see any difference between this and a large goldfish.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea those videos are very pointless and dumb I feed live food but nothing like that bullshit


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Too bad we cant block things like that out but it says "freedom of speech". I refuse to watch.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I don't really see any difference between this and a large goldfish.


There isn't any difference if it lived for a video that long and probably for a while after it finished.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

first thought when reading the thread title-dont bother posting the vid, we all know what to expect, kicking off the whole debate yet again, and probly encouraging some idiots to do this


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

One for one none of those tame reds could deal with that green terror, the terror would own either one of those reds. As soon as I read the title I knew already who made this lame video. None of his piranhas can ever do the job quick. There's a difference between live feedings as opposed to being sadistic and this is sadistic. I think that this is how he gets off.







I'll probably get into some hot water with p-fury but so be it. To clientboy


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Is *Calienteboy* a member here on Piranha-Fury? If so why is this person allowed to be a member of this community after his clearly illustrated sadistic, inhumane and cruel feeding videos (which he clearly takes some form of strange joy from).

Sick, very sick. Makes me wonder what his childhood was like to become such a warped and torturous individual...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

why give him the attention he so craves by posting one of his pointless vids?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would rather not watch the video just cuz,,,,,,,GROW UP FELLA IT AINT COOL..! wow your fish can eat anythang youz a big man right...?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Linford said:


> Is *Calienteboy* a member here on Piranha-Fury?


He is.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

This video was already posted here by CalienteBoy.

This is a person that refuses to listen and gets off on seing something or an animal suffer. So whatI've chosen to do is, I stopped watching his video and refuse to reply to any of his topics.

If we all do the same, I bet you guys the videos will stop.

Hater


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a fuckin loser. i guess he has one of those sick twisted minds that likes to watch something suffer. personally i would probably get choked up watching it so helplessly try to get away with no where to hide. i would never be able to stand there and watch that in my tanks. its not the piranhs fault they have that mentality but if you wanna make an ultimate feeding video stick your head in the tank take a nice deep breath and then let the reds munch on your face.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this one pisses me off as well.

this time its a nice flowerhorn suffering at the hands of his reds.

this kid seriously needs to go see a psychologist. next thing you know he will be raping and torturing humans


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cry me a river...


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

That vid is old man... Like 3 -4 months old...


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

we should just start flagging everything he does. He is the whole reason so many people can't own piranhas. he is Completely digressing our movement towards legalizing piranha ownership worldwide. He is a cancer to our community and he is only moving our progress backwards. *Team P-fury, please acknowledge that this individual is NOT a responsible piranha owner and that he is only making things harder for us loyal honest owners. *


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> we should just start flagging everything he does. He is the whole reason so many people can't own piranhas. he is Completely digressing our movement towards legalizing piranha ownership worldwide. He is a cancer to our community and he is only moving our progress backwards. *Team P-fury, please acknowledge that this individual is NOT a responsible piranha owner and that he is only making things harder for us loyal honest owners. *


agreed , but why do others post his vids for christ sake


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Puff was just trying to raise the awareness I'm sure. The board leaders should talk to him about this stuff, seriously.


----------



## Marcuss (Jun 18, 2007)

This is just as bad as seeing that burmese python eat the rabbit... the goat .. and the piranha being fed a mouse. I refuse to feed my future piranha live food. Just those carnivorous pellets. steady diet







Poor fish lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Didnt even watch it...Seen it b4 and it disgusts me.

There is no rule against posting feeding videos though, no matter how sadistic they are. So i guess well be putting up with them 4 a while.

I just hope ppl will take haters advise and stop viewing his topics.

I feed live occasionally, i believe the rangas crave the hunt, it shows afterwards, but it is NEVER like that.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

locust said:


> we should just start flagging everything he does. He is the whole reason so many people can't own piranhas. he is Completely digressing our movement towards legalizing piranha ownership worldwide. He is a cancer to our community and he is only moving our progress backwards. *Team P-fury, please acknowledge that this individual is NOT a responsible piranha owner and that he is only making things harder for us loyal honest owners. *


agreed , but why do others post his vids for christ sake
[/quote]
Digressing is to go off topic, you mean dissenting, meaning the opposite way of your cause.

People can not own piranhas in most Southern states because the danger it can cause to the ecosystem. In northern states, piranhas can not survive the winter but in the southern states where it is warmer, they have a better chance. As to worldwide ownership, that's for their governments to decide but more countries have it legalized because of colder conditions. I haven't seen CALIENTEBOY's other vids but from this vid, I don't see why he would waste a green terror. I am not against feeding of larger fish to RBPs because I plan on fishing my own food my piranhas eventually and the majority of fish in the wild that you will catch will be quite larger than tank bred RBPs.

As for giving piranha owners a bad name, it's always been the idea that piranhas have been vicious ever since a US president visited South America and they fed thousands of piranhas a sick cow and a movie about piranhas that had the same effect of Jaws. If regular people saw this vid, they would already be thinking of piranhas as they thought before, that they are wild carniverous fish. It is the educated fish keepers who find this extremely disturbing because you guys shun everyone who dissents from your opinions. It seems like you guys don't even want to hear opposing opinion.

As for alternative live feedings, I see videos of small baby rbps taking on goldfish that take way too long to kill, I don't see anyone hopping on that just because it's a goldfish. Goldfish are only so big and when your RBPs hit 6"+, you can't really be feeding them goldfish anymore. Most non fish keepers would think of us as insane for bitching about a fish, there are other things like boiling live crabs or lobsters but I don't hear anyone crying about that because most people love eating fresh seafood.

I always think in the money sense... why not f*cking sell the green terror and buying some damn P food?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

boxer said:


> I always think in the money sense... why not f*cking sell the green terror and buying some damn P food?


no sh*t!

it was a stunning GT as well. im sure it could have fetched some decent dough.

i assume the kid was more like "im so gangster and my fish are so tough that i dont care how much the fish costs."

you know...the e-thug way.lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> I always think in the money sense... why not f*cking sell the green terror and buying some damn P food?


no sh*t!

it was a stunning GT as well. im sure it could have fetched some decent dough.

i assume the kid was more like "im so gangster and my fish are so tough that i dont care how much the fish costs."

you know...the e-thug way.lol
[/quote]

so I take it you've never feed live to any fish...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i fed a couple of small goldfish to my ps on a couple of occasions, but they were small and almost bite sized for the piranhas. i soon stopped it. my flowerhorn ate live food a few times, but it was convict fry that he knocked out of the breeding trap.

i stopped live feeding pretty quick, it was pointless IMO.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hater said:


> This video was already posted here by CalienteBoy.
> 
> This is a person that refuses to listen and gets off on seing something or an animal suffer. So whatI've chosen to do is, I stopped watching his video and refuse to reply to any of his topics.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Its funny that you guys bash him for his videos and then praise him for the pics of his fish in other threads.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Its funny that you guys bash him for his videos and then praise him for the pics of his fish in other threads.


that comment might have been for me i assume for when i said "ur Photography is really nice. Nice pics.", but i also had "although i hate ur feeding vids, i gotta say, " in the front of that statement.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Its funny that you guys bash him for his videos and then praise him for the pics of his fish in other threads.


Dude, they are nice looking fish. Its not the fishs fault.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

He misjudged how much his fish could finish. That's what I think is lame. At least it's not a crappy goldfish which is all I can afford right now.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I liked the music.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

wartooth said:


> He misjudged how much his fish could finish. That's what I think is lame. At least it's not a crappy goldfish which is all I can afford right now.


Cichlids and arrowanas, is that what you mean? What's wrong with bait fish? It's not about the money, if that were the case I could throw a larg green terror or jack dempsy or whatever every other day or so. Guys like you and clientboy just don't get it!


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Ja said:


> I liked the music.


Sounds like techno-industrial martial arts vampire action flick music. Where's Wesley Snipes?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Its funny that you guys bash him for his videos and then praise him for the pics of his fish in other threads.


i dont know about praising his photography, but a nice looking fish is a nice looking fish. and ppl will say it if they feel it.

its not the fish's fault their owner is an idiot.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

boxer said:


> I liked the music.


Sounds like techno-industrial martial arts vampire action flick music. Where's Wesley Snipes?
[/quote]

And you jsut don't get f*cking piranhas. There is no way those pygos would ever engage the fish and try and eat it in the wild unless they were absolutely starving. It's common knowledge in the piranha keeping world that pygos only prey on larger live fish,* that are in good health*, when they are literally starving.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

It is just a fish, I don't know why you all are getting so worked up about it.

Hell, if I were that guy it'd be more entertaining for me to listen to you all whine and bitch than actually make the video.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> And you jsut don't get f*cking piranhas. There is no way those pygos would ever engage the fish and try and eat it in the wild unless they were absolutely starving. It's common knowledge in the piranha keeping world that pygos only prey on larger live fish,* that are in good health*, when they are literally starving.


Siege Heil, piranha-keeping Fuhrer!







Why not just raise a red flag and destroy everyone who doesn't totally agree with you?









When I said "You just don't get me" I meant that Ja'eh was totally jumping to conclusions and had totally made up his mind about what I was saying. All I was saying was that goldfish are dirty low-quality feeders and that a higher quality feeder would cost more money.

There are plenty of people who disagree with you, plenty of people who half-agree with you, and plenty of people who totally agree with you. So why don't we just leave it at that?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

wartooth said:


> And you jsut don't get f*cking piranhas. There is no way those pygos would ever engage the fish and try and eat it in the wild unless they were absolutely starving. It's common knowledge in the piranha keeping world that pygos only prey on larger live fish,* that are in good health*, when they are literally starving.


Siege Heil, piranha-keeping Fuhrer!







Why not just raise a red flag and destroy everyone who doesn't totally agree with you?









When I said "You just don't get me" I meant that Ja'eh was totally jumping to conclusions and had totally made up his mind about what I was saying. All I was saying was that goldfish are dirty low-quality feeders and that a higher quality feeder would cost more money.

There are plenty of people who disagree with you, plenty of people who half-agree with you, and plenty of people who totally agree with you. So why don't we just leave it at that?
[/quote]

+2 well put

but what the hell I got .02 to share, personally I'm not against live feedings I do it all the time but I think the concensus of a lot of people on this topic is the amount of suffering that took place not the actual live feeding. Me I'm on the fence I think the suffering went on too long but I'm not gonna lose sleep over it like it seems some are on this topic. I did read the "oscar feeding" was brought up again now that one I was just fine with me yeah there was some suffering there but the vid I saw it didn't suffer too long so I watched it twice. Would I do the same....ahh well depends how I got the fish...did I have to re-finance the house to getem' or getem' cheap or free. It would be more of an economical decision rather that a PETA decision for me..but hey thats me. Or if I was getting another P and needed the tank, then it would be a sealed fate for the other fish no questions asked.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I apologize if I over-reacted. I understand and I feed live myself. There is a difference though. feeding a small tetras to a piranhas that are 3-6 times their size is very different from feeding a healthy green terror to piranhas less than half it's size. I am not against live feedings all together, jsut against obscene ones like calienteboy's. They are unnatural and cruel. The green terror is a very intelligent and aware fish. It new it was going to die, and it was tortured. A guppy or a small tetra, or a molly/platty on the other hand is not even on the same level of consciousness as a cichlid and it will die quickly and not be tortured 9 times out of 10. I agree with you guys to an extent, but c'mon bro, these videos are nothing short of cruel, immature, and inhumane.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Some of you are a little too obsessed with pirahnas is the conclusion that I am reading.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive always been a cichlid person over a piranha person, which is why the vids piss me off. as they torture fish i like, and make other fish i really like become even more misunderstood.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Eh, get over it man.
Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
like to see this kind of thing.
Whether yoiu like it or not,
agree with it or not,
whine or cry about it or not, its going to happen.

Face it. Its life.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Eh, get over it man.
> Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
> like to see this kind of thing.
> Whether yoiu like it or not,
> ...


its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Eh, get over it man.
> Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
> like to see this kind of thing.
> Whether yoiu like it or not,
> ...


its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.
[/quote]

Too true...hehehehehhehe


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> Eh, get over it man.
> Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
> like to see this kind of thing.
> Whether yoiu like it or not,
> ...


its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.
[/quote]

true story no bullsh*t. There are PLENTY of actions that take place and topics dicussed that we all will never agree with or be on the same page about- thats life. Some just have to suck it up and agree to disagree and not dwell on the things you have no controll over and can not change. The whining and bashing is just waisted energy and effort, sure go ahead and state your thoughts and opinions but then let it go because the more the crying drags on is the more those make themselves look like that 3yr old in the candy store that can't get his or her way...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.


It sure is...

for the people who can't add anything intelligent to discussions worth having.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I,ve said it in the past that I don't mind live feedings hell I do it to once in a while myself but I think he could have made a better choice in a feeder. Once in a while I go to the local supermarket and pick up a lake trout (live) and throw it in it costs like a dollar and change, it's going to get eaten anyways! Cichlids and arrowanas although I'm not a keeper or fan of, are beautiful fish to keep and to see these kind fish being used as feeders, I think that's the unsettling part. It has nothing to do with it being a live feeding we all do it every now and then but we usually know what size of feeder and how long it takes our piranhas
to kill it so we make our choice of feeder accordingly. Clientboy on the other hand chooses feeders that are way bigger than his piranhas knowing that because of the size difference it will be a long grueling death and 
picks fish that he knows will be disturbing to others. Cichlid keeping is a hobby as well so I can understand why people of that group would find it irratating to watch and this is the reason why I too find this feeding irratating as well.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jestergraphics said:


> Eh, get over it man.
> Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
> like to see this kind of thing.
> Whether yoiu like it or not,
> ...


its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.
[/quote]

true story no bullsh*t. There are PLENTY of actions that take place and topics dicussed that we all will never agree with or be on the same page about- thats life. Some just have to suck it up and agree to disagree and not dwell on the things you have no controll over and can not change. The whining and bashing is just waisted energy and effort, sure go ahead and state your thoughts and opinions but then let it go because *the more the crying drags on is the more those make themselves look like that 3yr old in the candy store that can't get his or her way... *
[/quote]

LMFAO!! is that seriously your comparison? noone here is "whining" because they didnt get their way, more pissed off at a waste of a beautiful fish that could have been put to better use. better luck next time.

the least you could have done is make a relevant comparison. if anything it's like the 3yr old kid who is pissed off because their sibling just microwaved their kitten.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Puff said:


> Eh, get over it man.
> Many ppl who keeps Piranhas,
> like to see this kind of thing.
> Whether yoiu like it or not,
> ...


its also a internet forum. "whine" as you call it is a part of life here.
[/quote]

true story no bullsh*t. There are PLENTY of actions that take place and topics dicussed that we all will never agree with or be on the same page about- thats life. Some just have to suck it up and agree to disagree and not dwell on the things you have no controll over and can not change. The whining and bashing is just waisted energy and effort, sure go ahead and state your thoughts and opinions but then let it go because *the more the crying drags on is the more those make themselves look like that 3yr old in the candy store that can't get his or her way... *
[/quote]

LMFAO!! is that seriously your comparison? noone here is "whining" because they didnt get their way, more pissed off at a waste of a beautiful fish that could have been put to better use. better luck next time.

the least you could have done is make a relevant comparison. if anything it's like the 3yr old kid who is pissed off because their sibling just microwaved their kitten.
[/quote]

and it continues... so by your comparison that must have been your fish?....you're making it easier for shorter posts thanks sport.







He thinks thats the best use of that fish you think otherwise...that happens A LOT in life move on quit piss facing about it theres nothing you can do about it....unless you're his nieghbor then maybe you could go smack him up a little bit.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

they really couldn't take that terror down, they seem like real weak p's


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, baiting someone you think should just move on is about the worst way to get them to do so.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

eh live feedings is cruel but so is taking fish from their live habitat to be shipped thousands of miles overseas at the risk of dying so people can put fishes in their 200gallon tanks instead of their natural habitat with hundreds of million gallons of water.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

he ain't the only one on this site making vids like this, just check out the piranha feeding videos section. There's a lot of hypocrisy here.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

This discussion has gone on a long time. I see both sides of the argument and i am kinda sitting on the fence so to speak. Yes his ranhas didnt really finish the job and it was sad. But nobody says small piranhas wont go after a larger fish in the wild. If that was true they wouldnt shoal at all. They do it so they can all eat. Maybe calienteboy needs more piranhas.

Also, some people see a goldfish feeding video and feel the same way as some of you do about the cichlid. If all you have ever kept is goldfish, you might be pretty attached to them so i say there is no right answer to this topic. Some condone it, some dont. I personally dont care anymore, like i said before, i feed live on occasion, but i tend to use smaller feeders, but i only have 3 piranhas so why use a larger feeder?

Maybe calienteboy saved the other half of that feeder in the freezer and feed it to his ranhas later, then it wouldnt have been a waste. Has caliente boy even posted in this thread?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

This kinda stuff happens. Threading about it ain't gonna make it stop.
Go join PETA to make a bigger difference.
/jks.

Just kidding. But what you want me to do? Besides not feed them 7" Green Terrors?
Oh, thats it. *smacks self*


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

What a ass, I can kinda see his reflection in the glass, He looks like he's about 9, and he's acting like it too. I feed goldfish, but their life expectance is a hell of alot shorter than that fish, it was a nice sized one too. Que' Lastima!


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I apologize if I over-reacted. I understand and I feed live myself. There is a difference though. feeding a small tetras to a piranhas that are 3-6 times their size is very different from feeding a healthy green terror to piranhas less than half it's size. I am not against live feedings all together, jsut against obscene ones like calienteboy's. They are unnatural and cruel. The green terror is a very intelligent and aware fish. It new it was going to die, and it was tortured. A guppy or a small tetra, or a molly/platty on the other hand is not even on the same level of consciousness as a cichlid and it will die quickly and not be tortured 9 times out of 10. I agree with you guys to an extent, but c'mon bro, these videos are nothing short of cruel, immature, and inhumane.


No prob. I've lost my temper many times amongst friends. It's all good. Yeah, I don't like vids where the prey is obviously too big for the pygos. It's frustrating to watch and it seems like such a waste... unless, as CorGrav has suggested, CalienteBoyy decided to freeze the leftovers for later.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

This thread needs to die already to much attetion to the retard that made the film with the p*ssy P's


----------

